# Cockatiel suddenly afraid of me



## Pen (Aug 16, 2012)

So I've had my cockatiel for about two weeks and he would never hiss/bite at me and he would jump on my hand the minute I put it in there to change/fix something in his cage and crawl up to my shoulder. Ever since school started (Tuesday) He'll hiss and bite me when I stick my hand in his cage. Hes even started running away from me when I put him on my laptop (He loves biting at the keys and the mouse wire) He still accepts treats from my hand but thats it. I can rarely take him out of his cage now. Is he mad at me because I'm not there for a few hours? What can I do to make him comfortable with me again?

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong thread


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Something happened at some point. If it is just the schedule change, he should adjust. 

Acts more like someone else tried to grab him or he got scared somehow. Time, patience and love should bring it back around.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery can be a big help, see http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------

